# Alternator and voltage regulator



## funbooker (Apr 18, 2012)

A million years ago when I worked as a mechanic I remember welcoming the technology of the alternator partly because it eliminated the need for a regulator. I'm putting together a 69 gto that someone else took apart and find a regulator among the parts. I look in the manual and sure enough the schema has3 wires from the harness going to a regulator. Is there an easy way to just get a more modern alternator and eliminate the regulator?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NAPA sells a 1 wire alt that's pretty cheap too, but then your battery light will not work right.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes.




And if you make other upgrades, like electric cooling fans, killer stereo, etc. you'll also find that the stock alternator can't keep up with the load.

I converted my 69 to a CS-130 format alternator spec'ed for an 80's Pontiac Safari wagon. It makes 105 amps as opposed to the original's 65. Eliminating the external regulator and running that alternator (or one similar) is simple, and I even kept my GEN light function.

Bear


----------

